# little speedo clip of my 200B



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

hi
thought i would share a little couple of clips i made today of my Ausy 200B here in the UK, it's not going all out though as i have had a problem with it for about 3 weeks and don;t want to break it again :loser: 

clip 1 
clip 2 

i'll let you guess whats under the hood  for a little while anyway


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Looks like i'm missing the codec for that, sounds pretty sweet though.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

if you get teh divx codecs it should work,
The car has a VG30E from a 1987 300zx (Z31) with some USA S12 part to get it to fit


----------

